# Site General > General Herp >  Betadine vs. Neosporin

## Vypyrz

I've noticed that members generally recommend treating small wounds with Betadine solution and/or Neosporin. While doing a little research, I came across the Betadine ointment. I don't recall anyone ever recommending this, so I was curious if anyone actually uses it. It has the same active antiseptic ingredient as the solution (Povidone-iodine). On the other hand, Neosporin, which I have used for years on everything from cuts to tattoos, contains Neomycin, Bacitracin, and Polymyxin B, which leads me to wonder if either one is more effective than the other? Does it really matter? Or, am I just wasting time thinking way too deep into this?...  :Confused2:

----------


## Freakie_frog

I have only used Neosporin of the years. I do use the clorehexidine (sp) if I think a wound need's to be washed. I say if your comfortable with Neosporin then I don't see any reason to change. 

just my two cents

----------

_Vypyrz_ (01-22-2010)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Not or but and, use both betadine and Neosporin or another triple antibiotic ointment with minor injuries.

Betadine will clean the wound however it is not an antibiotic which is why both should be used in minor injuries to prevent infection. 

2 things to have handy in your snake emergency kit.  :Good Job:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-20-2016),_Vypyrz_ (01-22-2010)

----------


## Vypyrz

Thanks for the replies. It was just one of those things I noticed and thought I would ask...

It's just like I have also noticed that Chlorhexidine can also be used as a mouthwash... :Weirdface: , however, I don't know if I want to try that. I'll stick with the Listerine...  :Good Job:

----------


## edwardhoward

I recently ordered Betadine Ointment from Internationadrugmart website. The main ingredient is Povidone Iodine. Povidone iodine belongs to a class of antiseptics known as iodophores. These chemicals exert their antiseptic effect by slowly releasing iodine.It is used for the treatment or prevention of infection in minor cuts and abrasions, minor surgical procedures and small areas of burns.

----------


## Andylee11

Have used Betadine throughout the years successfully and will continue to

----------


## enginee837

I would think betadine in liquid form would get better penetration and coverage than an ointment form.  But as most have said, I use both betadine and neosporin as they have different properties and benefits.

----------


## Rob

I use both betadine liquid and non medicated Neosporin. Always has done the trick with minor things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Albert Clark

Well , one thing is that betadine is more of a bacteriostatic application whereas Neosporin being antibiotic is a bactericidal application. Betadine inhibits bacterial growth  but Neosporin kills bacteria.  :Smile:  Also betadine should be washed off of the reptile once the washing and cleaning has been done. Neosporin should be a very, very light application and never use the Neosporin that contains pain relief ingredients.

----------

